# Sticky  Tutorial: How to dye a dog with chalk.



## Enneirda.

Get dogs. Deposit in bathtub, turn on water. Grab attempted escapee and re-deposit in tub. Glare. Pure water liberally over the dogs, then add shampoo and scrub.








Soap bubble caps are optional.








Wait five minutes, then wash and wring out fur. Ignore depressed looks.








Get regular street chalk. Put 20% in water and let it soak. After it's become gummy, hold it sideways and rub on the dogs coat. Once applied, use wet hands to rub the coat, this will more evenly distribute color. 
































Leave five to ten minutes. Remove dog from tub, towel, and put them directly onto grooming table. Blow dry. Keep table a few feet from a wall. Chalk residue will splatter if too close, though it comes off walls with some water if it does make contact.

Finished products:

Bright green chalk stick on 'Lo:
























Dark grey on D:


















'Lo went well, but D looks dusty instead of the silver poodle look I wanted. I left him for two days (I liked having a 'dirty' dog for a while. I'm a clean freak, so he's always white and bright) then reapplied a rich blue onto his dry coat, waited, blow dried, and brushed:
















Finished and happy dogs:

























Chalk can work on almost any dogs coat colors at least to some extent. lighter coats work best, as chalk is less likely to show on a dark coat. Color will stay for about two weeks, and can be mostly washed out if so desired.


----------



## kendal

ooooooooooo lol i wonder if my mum would shoot me if it did this to my lot. lol Inca would be the only problem. hmmm when is the next holiday i can use as an exuse to do this to them lol


love the photos D looks fab


----------



## Sarette

Deleted comment, changed my mind..


----------



## Enneirda.

Kendal- could you just lock up her guns first?  I bet you could get away with a holiday. Surely she's make an exception then! Also, one thing that works great with my mum is to try to use some of her favorite colors when dying.

Sarah- Thanks.  They don't normally jump out, but they really hate baths so every now and again one acts on their thoughts lol.


----------



## Dylansmum

I love these, but Hubby would disown me and Dylan if I did that to him! He won't even let me put a coat on him! Lucky for him that Dylan is chocolate.


----------



## Enneirda.

Awww poor Dylan. He'd love to get a blue overlay I'm sure lol. You sure hubby wouldn't even let it happen on a holiday?


----------



## lady amanda

THEY LOOK AWESOME!!!!
HAHAHA and I love the way you said that soap caps are optional! I love the pics.


----------



## Enneirda.

Thank you Amanda!


----------



## Rose Haines

Great, cant wait for our next party


----------



## tinal38

Hilarious! I saw another pic before this and wondered how you got the dogs that color!!


----------



## Enneirda.

Now you know Tina.  Glad to help!


----------



## ali-s.j.

I must have missed this the first time round.
I'm sorry but I really don't get it - Cockapoos are so gorgeous, everyone on here seems to love the plumb flumpfy puppies and the Teddy Bear look of the adults, why would you want to do that to them?


----------



## Enneirda.

Ummm.... I'm not everyone?  

I view a dog with a fully grown out and kinky coat as cute, but I'd never want my guys to be that long.  Not just because of the grooming (I hate brushing lol) but also because it's just not what I like visually. I am getting a lot more attached to the teddy bear look as I hang out here, but I'll most likely never grow out my guys that much. I'm in love with tight, lean bodied dogs with clean faces and no jowls, like dobermans, standard poodles and sighthounds. 

To me, 'Lo's groom is ideal. A shaved face is cleaner and so appealing, her long legs/tail/head are pretty and I love how they flow, and her short body shows off her figure, and cuts down on grooming. And really, I don't think they mind having less hair lol. They hate dematting as much as I do!

You used 'them' so I thought I'd clarify, the sable and white male is a pure breed parti poodle, only the ticked B&W girl is a cockapoo. 

Oh, and you didn't miss it the first time around, I put up this thread a month before you joined ILMC lol. It just got reawakened.


----------



## weez74

I love that people with such different aesthetic tastes can enjoy the same dog. As I have said before, I am very definitely in the shaggy, unkempt teddy bear camp, and I personally wouldn't choose to shave or dye my dog. That said (and I believe I may have mentioned this before) I LOVE 'LO! It's an unexplainable thing. Doggy charisma, perhaps?


----------



## Enneirda.

Yep, you've mentioned it before Louise lol. I'm glad you like her! Especially because she is so out of the norm for you. 'Lo does have a lot of charisma, I wouldn't be surprised it shines through pictures.


----------



## lady amanda

'Lo does have Charisma that for sure shines through the pictures! she looks like she would just make you laugh and smile all day.


----------



## Enneirda.

When she's not barking she does have quite the charm! I do often smile at her antics.


----------



## Rufini

I think it's obvious that Enneirda loves her cockapoo and poodle  Yes, it's not my taste, but that doesn't mean it's horrible! I mean, today I am in the office wearing a short skirt, converse trainers (with CUPCAKES on!!) and a flowery t-shirt...! Not everyones idea of office wear 

I love 'Lo, she's an example of something completely different to the other 'Poos here! 

If Vincent wasn't so dark I would be soooo tempted to see what he would look like with a bit of a purple streak...!


----------



## spoodle45

As long as it's safe, why not.


----------



## Rrbirardi

Love! So you said to put 20% of chalk into water... Can you plz clarify this? Thank you!


----------



## fairlie

Yesterday I saw a dog clipped Mowhawk style to have a dragons ridge running down his back which was dyed green, I am so tempted to do this to Rufus. Can you dye a faded red dog green?


----------



## Mazzapoo

fairlie said:


> Yesterday I saw a dog clipped Mowhawk style to have a dragons ridge running down his back which was dyed green, I am so tempted to do this to Rufus. Can you dye a faded red dog green?


You would not!! You're a very naughty Fairlie


----------



## fairlie

Oooh now you have baited me and I will not be able to resist. I'm off to google dying dark coloured dogs.


----------



## Duncans

Ha ha ha, this is too funny


----------



## barkley

They all look cute! That depressed look tho


----------

